# Midlands Hotel Recommendation appreciated



## Choosey (10 Jan 2011)

Hi all
My family and I are going for a one night hotel stay in April and due to the fact that people are travelling from Dublin, Galway and Kilkenny, we are considering Westmeath, Kildare, Laois as options.

I have looked up 
a.  The Wineport Lodge €109pps plus dinner €55
b.  Glasson Golf and Country Club €100pps incl dinner
c.  The Heritage, Killenard €100pps plus dinner €55

We would prefer not to be town based and ideally with a pool but of the above only the Heritage has a pool - a pool is not essential though.  

We would like somewhere special if possible as we have never done this before so would really appreciate any recommendations.  Any thoughts on the above prices would be welcomed also.


----------



## NorfBank (10 Jan 2011)

1 night plus dinner plus spa treatment €139!

I've never stayed here but have had Sunday lunch on a number of occasions and have never been disappointed. 

It's out of town and has a pool too.


----------



## gipimann (10 Jan 2011)

Hodson Bay Hotel in Athlone?   Don't know it personally, but have heard of it over the years - has a leisure centre and a spa.

Doing deals €69 & €79 per room at the moment.

www.hodsonbayhotel.com


----------



## Hillsalt (11 Jan 2011)

Glasan is wonderful. I was at a wedding there earlier this year.

Also, check out the Sherton in Athlone town centre. They are always advertising deals. It's a skyscraper in the middle of the town so it may or may not tick all of the boxes.


----------



## kbie (11 Jan 2011)

+1 for Hudson Bay. 

Very good location, a few miles out of town on River Shannon. Food also good. Has pool and spa and coffee dock, all excellent. Ask for newer rooms.


----------



## bleary (11 Jan 2011)

Temple spa crossed my mind too,You could also look at renting a house
[broken link removed] was recommended to me before and there is a private pool you have access to. It's close enough to temple spa you could eat there
Out of your originals I would probably go to the wineport , I've been to the sister hotels and they were lovely.


----------



## Choosey (12 Jan 2011)

Hello all
Thanks for your replies.  I hadn't considered the Hodson Bay as we had kind of been there done that but the deal is very good €84 pp for B&B plus dinner - really is excellent.  I also made queries for Temple Spa though some mixed reports on Trip Advisor regarding the food.  Anyway will send info on those 5 hotels to my siblings for their thoughts - Thanks - please feel free to add to those above if you think of anywhere else


----------



## LM26 (12 Jan 2011)

+1 Wineport, its a lovely place and the setting is beautiful beside a lake.


----------

